# freeware - outdoor lighting design



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

came across this free download. thought you landscapers might be interested 3dOP


----------



## lb59 (Feb 24, 2005)

Where do you get rain proof light bulbs for the lights?
Don't want to use flood light bulbs cause they don't illuminate in 360 degrees!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

'flood' lights are rain proof :cheesygri


----------



## lb59 (Feb 24, 2005)

PipeGuy said:


> 'flood' lights are rain proof :cheesygri


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I don't think that you were paying attention to what I said.

I explained why I didn't want the flood light bulbs in my post.

Nothing cheesy about that LOL.

I need bulbs that cast light in a 360 degree circle like incandescent bulbs do.

Although a flood light is rain proof it doesn't meet my requirement to illuminate the 360 degree area.

While flood light bulbs are rain proof the fact that they produce little or no light behind them is a big draw back in using them for my applications.


----------

